# Some Appealing Windows Gadgets



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

*HUD-Clock*:

I came by this gadget a few months back and have fallen in love with it, it shows a transparent clock on the desktop like a hud and blends nicely with dark backgrounds, users can configure the font easily, very lightweight and does not distract when used. This is like rainmeter clock but does not minimize when aero peek is used.

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/2687/20110104124109.jpg

Linky: Windows Desktop Clock Gadget | Paintbits

*GPU Observer*:

Gadget that shows the GPU temperature and clock speeds without any 3rd party software requirements, very accurate and lightweight.

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/4998/20110104143948.jpg

Linky: OrbLog  Blog Archive  GPU Observer &ndash; Sidebar Gadget

*Drives Meter*:

Nice gadget that shows the Data transfer speeds, and capacity of each drive, can shows upto 4 drives and is configurable

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/7646/20110104144425.jpg

Linky: Drives Meter Gadgets


I'll add more gadgets to this post in future, so subscribe and comment, also mention gadgets(with download link and atleast one image) that you like here.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 4, 2011)

nice thread tkin. I always used to think that these gadgets are waste of CPU power, but they look awesome. I will definitely install the ones you have mentioned. Keep them coming.


----------



## dissel (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the posting....

Till now I use the regular Analog clock came pre-installed with it.

clock is very nice one......but now I must use only dark background, Scenic themes are not work...wish I'm able to change clock's font color too.


----------



## digibrush (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks tkin!! Thanks for posting..really nice gadgets.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Thread Started tkin..I am using GPU Observer...


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I just love Win7 Gadgets.

Currently using:
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/9518/gadgetsq.jpg

1. Network Monitor.
2. CPU Usage.
3. Everest Lavalys Win7 Gadget. Needs Everest to be on, can choose which plug-in to display. Use this to immediately check the OC status I am running at.
4. GPU Monitor. Needs RivaTuner to be running. Great for monitoring temperatures.
5. Xirrus Wi-FI Monitor. Does mot much, just looks kewl, and eats CPU cycles...!
6. Weather Gadget.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 18, 2011)

@tkin: The HUD-Clock is awesome! Thanks mate for the nice find. Wish i could rep you.


----------



## tkin (Jan 18, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> @tkin: The HUD-Clock is awesome! Thanks mate for the nice find. Wish i could rep you.


No problem, the gadgets are very much customizable, all you need is a bit of knowledge about HTML, you could change the transparency and color of the gadget.


----------



## azzu (Jan 19, 2011)

Great thread.. 
hope to see more contributions by members..
@tkin thx for the HUD-clock


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

@tkin
nice clock mate
thanks


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 20, 2011)

need moar......


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2011)

tkin said:


> No problem, the gadgets are very much customizable, all you need is a bit of knowledge about HTML, you could change the transparency and color of the gadget.



HTML i know. But where are the install files of the hud-clock gadget?


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> HTML i know. But where are the install files of the hud-clock gadget?


1.Rename gadget file extension .gadget to .zip
2.Extract zip file
3.Open content.html in text editor, edit and save to folder, convert to zip file, and rename to .gadget and install the new modded gadget(uninstall old gadget first).

*OR* just edit the installed gadget:
1.Close the gadget and from task manager close sidebar.exe process.
2.Open C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\HUD-Time.gadget\content.html
3.Edit the transparency or any other feature, save and restart sidebar.exe

This article may help you to create your own gadgets, you need html, xml and optionally css knowledge: Creating a gadget for Windows 7 - Janae?s Blog


----------



## d3p (Nov 16, 2011)

Those gadgets are really awesome. I know, i' late off to this discussion, but still Can't resist.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

thanx tkin for the info...

really like that HUD clock...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 17, 2011)

nice!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice Akash


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, now that the thread is resurrected, take a look here:-

Gadgets for Geeks. Most Wanted and Popular Windows 7/Vista Gadgets


You need CoreTemp for CPU temp monitoring. No 3rd party software required for the GPU Monitor gadget.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice find Sudip Dada


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Well, now that the thread is resurrected, take a look here:-
> 
> Gadgets for Geeks. Most Wanted and Popular Windows 7/Vista Gadgets
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. There are some very useful apps, specially the battery monitor is very very useful for laptops.


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you guys. Not a new find, using their gadgets for over a year. Pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ Now installed & using some very funny & useful apps like keyboard monitor, mouse click monitor etc. Wonder how did they manage to create these apps?


----------

